# XML parsen Whitespaces



## Kasumix@work (27. Feb 2007)

Hi Java Leute

Ich habe ein Problem beim parsen von XMl Dokumenten. Zur Zeit schreibe ich ein programm, mit welchem es möglich ist XML-Doukumente einfach zu bearbeiten. (Wird verwendet dass die Übersetzungsabteilung das ganze nicht in ein Word übersetzt und wir dann alles Copy Pasten müssen). Das Problem ist folgendes. Wenn ich das Dokument Knoten für knoten auslese bekomme ich sehr viele die nur "\n" oder "\t" enthalten. Wie kann ich diese umgehen damit ich nur die textknoten bekomme. Eine DTD kann ich leider nicht erstellen da man mit dem Programm ja jegliche XML Dokumente lesen will und nicht immer noch die DTD dazu erstellen möchte.

Gruss

Kasumix


----------



## FelixB (27. Feb 2007)

Das kannst du nicht umgehen. Du musst den Inhalt des Knotens parsen, dazu kannst du z.B. String.trim() benutzen und anschließend die Länge des Strings ausgeben lassen. Ist diese 0, hatte der Text-Knoten keinen "richtigen" Inhalt.


----------



## Guest (27. Feb 2007)

Danke das mit dem trim() hat wunderbar funktioniert


----------

